# REAL Brain Worms (no kidding this time!)



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Going back into antiquity (over 1,000 years or more) it has been the dictum of those who are 
Jewish to avoid eating pork. Without the benefit of modern science they determined that it was 
absolutely an animal who's consumption was to be avoided. Today we know that at least a part 
of this may have arisen from observing the symptoms of trichinosis (a parasitic disease).

But there are other parasites to be considered as well. One malady in particular is known as 
CYSTISERCOSIS.

I have a very strong stomach...working in the ER will do that to you...but when I first became 
aware of this devilish little character it really made my skin crawl! It is a tiny larvae which can 
settle into you BRAIN and it begins to FEED on your CELLS! In the process it creates cysts inside 
your skull...in the middle of your brain...and begins to devour the tissue (brain cells) it finds 
around it! Alternately, they may also take up residence in your muscles. Any part of the brain
can be affected.

When I lived and worked in Southern California we had numerous people come to the ER who 
were found to be victims of this AWFUL disease. Most were Hispanic. The first symptom in many 
(but not all) cases was the patient having a seizure who had never had one before. This presenting 
complaint gets a CT scan. One person I recall had 15 of them in his head! Treatment? Well, that
part is beyond my field of expertise. I do know that surgery is occasionally called for.

The culprit is TAPEWORM EGGS! They don't only live in your gut. They predominate in areas 
of poor hygiene and love the Fecal-Oral route. People who get feces on their hand and don't wash 
properly can spread it. Pigs can carry it too.

COOK THAT PORK!! And for God's Sake...WASH YOUR HANDS!!

Ready for your eggs & bacon?

Grim

I really debated telling about this...but figure that people need to know.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was wondering why my head itches all the time " lmao " just joking ,


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

And quit using ATM's


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe I saw that in a House, M.D. episode.

Glad to say the only alleged pork I eat is hard fried bacon. I say allegedly, because we all know bacon is the bark of the bacon tree.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

You're Barking up the wrong tree


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> The culprit is TAPEWORM EGGS! They don't only live in your gut. They predominate in areas
> of poor hygiene and love the Fecal-Oral route. People who get feces on their hand and don't wash
> properly can spread it. Pigs can carry it too.
> 
> ...


Curious Grim, why is pork the only animal species specifically fingered for being a "carrier"?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

A Watchman: "Curious Grim, why is pork the only animal species specifically fingered for being a "carrier"?"

Recall that I mentioned the fecal-oral vector? Domesticated pigs from time to time come into contact with
human feces. A farm hand who doesn't wash their hands after going to the bathroom perhaps? That is 
where they pick it up...consuming human feces. While I am not an authority on the subject it may 
be that there are no other commonly consumed animals that have this penchant. Of course many pigs are 
healthy and relatively parasite free...but in areas where sanitation and cleanliness are lacking it can be a 
problem. Think areas like Latin America, Asia & Aftica for instance. But anyone who has a tapeworm can
infect their family for example.

Tapeworms can be carried by pigs and humans...and having a tapeworm is bad enough. You can get a tape
worm from undercooked pork...but Cystisercosis is from ingesting the EGGS of a Tapeworm that are passed 
human to human (fecal-oral) starting with the first person to get a tapeworm. Does that make sense? Sort
of like two diseases arising from the same parasite depending upon HOW you get it...as a larva or as an egg.

Years ago tapeworms were periodically prescribed for the treatment of obesity! It works! But there are so
many bad side effects that it is completely medically irresponsible today. Almost laughable really!

Grim

If that cycle seems a little complicated you should look up the life cycle of the Chinese Liver Fluke! The first
person who figured that out was BRILLIANT! It is so incredibly complicated it doesn't seem possible!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cook to 170 degrees or on bbq to burn it to near incineration(tastes good).pork,beef or chicken.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Parasites aren't the only reason pigs are in disfavor in dry and desert countries such as the middle east. A pig needs as much water to live as a man.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Grim Reality said:


> ...If that cycle seems a little complicated you should look up the life cycle of the Chinese Liver Fluke! The first
> person who figured that out was BRILLIANT! It is so incredibly complicated it doesn't seem possible!


I looked it up, and you're right! It's hard to understand how such a complicated chain of intermediate hosts can evolve.

It's also surprising that a parasite like a fluke could be so carcinogenic to humans.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to want to hunt pigs but with brucelosis about, not so much.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Grim Reality said:


> Going back into antiquity (over 1,000 years or more) it has been the dictum of those who are
> Jewish to avoid eating pork. Without the benefit of modern science they determined that it was
> absolutely an animal who's consumption was to be avoided. Today we know that at least a part
> of this may have arisen from observing the symptoms of trichinosis (a parasitic disease).


This is an awsome video on trichinosis








> But there are other parasites to be considered as well. One malady in particular is known as
> CYSTISERCOSIS.


Toxoplasma Gondii also leaves brain cysts called oocysts.

Cooking meat well is really important.


----------

